
Who's donating to Trump? This bot will tell you - kafkaesq
http://money.cnn.com/2016/06/22/technology/every-trump-donor-bot/
======
ascotan
I understand that there needs to be accountability from the FEC on how
campaign funds are raised, however, this twitter feed gives out PII about
donors including their home address and their employer. The only purpose I can
think of for this information outside of the FEC would be to determine if you
are a democrat or republican by doing an API lookup on your name and home
address. Is there _public value_ in determining your political affiliation?
I'm not sure there is. (at least no positive public value)

